# cause for concern?



## newnew (Nov 21, 2011)

i was at northstar last week, and on the last day of my trip if went off this huge jump, probably 10feet or so, caught some huge air, landed but my nose was a little lower than usual, slid down for a split second then my nose dug into the snow and i biffed pretty hard, my ass slammed into the ground and i felt i was gonna shit myself, i laid there for a bit then got up and walked it off. i thought i broke my ass. tried walking a bit more and felt a pain in my hip joint? where my leg connects to my hip.

i'm not sure if i fractured it there or something but whenever i walk i can't put pressure on my left leg fully, i can move it in all directions but when i put pressure on it, there's a mild sharp pain. it's only been a week, i'm waiting for it to heal. the day after the incident i couldn't walk at all. my leg was pretty much seized up and i needed crutches basically. now i can walk but there's a mild limp to my walk. 

has this happened to anyone? i'm hoping it'll heal after some time, it's still a fresh injury...? :dunno:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Are we doctors? Is this a doctors office? Are you a human being that has cognitive thought responses? If you can answer these questions you probably should consult someone that is physically there to look at you and can make an educated diagnosis.


----------



## newnew (Nov 21, 2011)

well considering what everyone else has posted in this forum i thought i'd give it a shot and humor the idea until i get off work. but thanks tips.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Are we doctors? Is this a doctors office? Are you a human being that has cognitive thought responses? If you can answer these questions you probably should consult someone that is physically there to look at you and can make an educated diagnosis.


Second.

I am no longer amazed at the stupidity I see from people on this forum. If people would actually use their head instead of scrambling to this forum, the world would be a better place.

Stupid americans


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

At the forum entry point.



> This is not a forum to diagnose your injury. If you can't figure that one out, neither can we. Go see a doctor...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

WTF? Whenever I get hurt I'm like, quick, give me my smartphone! The physicians of the snowboarding forum know what to do!

You just need more forum credits, these guys are all doctors.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Stupid americans


right and let's make this political just to impress on everyone how bright we are.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Dr Killclimbz sez, apply lard to your ears, pull head out of arse...


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Sounds like your leg's a goner. Amputation time.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

newnew said:


> i felt i was gonna shit myself,
> 
> has this happened to anyone?



Happens to me a lot, usually right before I shit myself.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

hahaha yup cut that thing off its done.

Seriously go to the doctor if you're concerned about it. I thought a broke my damn back yesterday and this forum was the last thing I was thinking of for advice. I was thinking fuck i better get an xray immediately. And now I have drugs for the pain :thumbsup:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

That original post was fucking hilarious. Huge 10 foot jumps, broken asses, self-defecation... there was really nothing it lacked.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

i don't think i have ever stacked it so hard as i thought i was going to shit myself, usually that happens after taco bell or something


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

I biffed it hard enough my sphincters were having bad enough spasms I thought I couldn't shit for 2 damn weeks... does that count on the defecating factor after a slam?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I've taken some pretty hard slams to the ass... err, wait a minute...


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> I've taken some pretty hard slams to the ass... err, wait a minute...


Yeah but what about sticking to snowboard stories .......


----------

